# Cripple Creek Cat Tourneys-2004



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

2004 Cripple Creek Catfish Tourneys. Registration begins at 4:00 PM on the day of the event. Weigh-ins will start at 7:30AM sharp. Be in line at the scales no later than 8:00 AM or be disqualified. Main tournament is Channel Catfish only with a 3 fish limit. Only one fish will be weighed per contestant in the Flathead category. Entry fees are still $10 per entry for the main tournament, $5 per entry for the Flathead category, and $1 each for "Big Fish" (Channels only) and "Odd Fish". Kids under 12 years of age $5 with proof of age. Without proof of age they will have to compete against the adults.
April 24
May 22
June 12
July 24
August 21
September 25
October 16


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

bringing it up.lets go cat guys.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I will be there the 24th how about everyone else?? Now I just gotta find some fish biting! I have not found any yet.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, the first Cripple Creek Cat Tourney of 2004 is behind us. With the weather better than is was the last two seasons we had a decent turnout; not like it will be after Memorial Day, but still very good. We had 83 adults and 4 kids under 12. There were plenty of nice Channel Cats weighed in but the Flatheads were noticeably absent, except for a couple small ones. Although the Flatheads were playing hide-and-seek, Lynn Lange did manage to take the $105 Flathead Pot with a 6.6 pound fish. She needs to sit down with Doc and give him some pointers, lol.  First Place in the main tourney, Channel Cats only, 3 fish limit, went to Zach Zbinden with 30.8 pounds for $250.00. Second Place went to Jim Dillon, with 3 fish weighing in at 25.3 pounds for $200.00. Third Place was claimed by Randy Little with 3 fish totaling 24.4 pounds for $150.00. Fourth Place went to Ryan Harding with 3 fish weighing 22.9 pounds for $100.00. Ken Zbinden claimed Fifth Place with 3 fish that tipped the scales at 21.7 pounds for $47.00. The $56.00 "Odd Fish" Pot went to Dean Miller with a 5.2 pound Carp. ( Many anglers said they released much bigger Carp because they didn't think they weighed enough to be competetive) The "Big Fish" (Channel) of the event was caught by Zach Zbinden for $61.00. It weighed in at 12.6 pounds. In the Kids, 12 Years and Under category, Mike L. Smith took home $20 and a $10.00 Gift Certificate for an 8.2 pound Channel Cat. The rod & Reel Raffle was won by Rocky Moore, and the 50/50 Drawing was won by Jim Desiato. Counting the drawings for door prizes our total payout for our first event of 2004 came to $1,120.00. Our next event will be on May 22. We hope to see you here!!! Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

For 3 channels that is a great average weight.Looks as if the tourneys are off to a great start. Congratulations to all that attended and placed. CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Just what I thought, the waters are still a little to cool for the flatheads...Should start to pick up soon.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

You're right Flathunter but there was a 70 plus pounder caught at Clendenning last week. (by a Saugeye angler, lol)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Jim, looks like it's going to be a good year for you.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks again Corey,

As always we had a great time caught a bunch of fish, Lynn came out on top with a Flathead, the water is prime for flatheads, Jack the water temp was 62 degrees.

We fished most of the tournament blind, caught something on the transducer and cut the cable, so my eyes to the bottom were gone, never had a clue what we were fishing, targeted visual structure and barge cells, and full barges all in all very happy with how we did.

Put 25 fish in the boat, then the storm hit and bam not a bump, just before the storm , I had a large head out when I saw it get bumped, so I got up to look at the pole, when the E-cat got buried down, couldn't get it out of the rod holder so just held on, the fish just burned drag, talk about a heart pounder, I finally was able to get the rod out of the holder but the fish was still headed south when I felt the hook tear free, heartbreaker but been there many times, one thing about Power pro line you can tell what a fish was doing and where he was headed and this was a major hog, all I was trying to do is keep him from taking my equipment, Man talk about major power this fish had it, Oh well another one that got away!!!

I really like fishing this part of the river always a lot of fish, good water and plenty of structure.

Water was at 62 degrees with a little bit of current and a lot of small debris, water was clear to about 2 foot but started getting muddy near daybreak, we pulled off the river about 5am due to bad lightning streaking down, and hard rain.

Doc


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well hey, I can't seem to win the tourney, but at least I won the rod and reel!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep! Congrats RB!!!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep! Congrats RB!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ok rock you were right beside me and didn t say squat!!! lol i was sitting on the porch.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks 2 times Jim!!! lol

Husky, I saw you sitting on the porch, but did not know who you were! I only talked to you on here, but never seen your face before. Sorry man! Can't wait to lose at the next tourney too. It is fun to go fish with a little competition going on. Ok in my case, a lot of competition.


----------

